# for very short periods



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

Hi all,
Our little Lazser is now 13 weeks old. This forum has been great. 



We are seeing a few problems, just puppy stuff, but I want to nip it in the bud. Mostly its that he HAS to be with me, and if he is not then he is destructive. This includes either leaving the room, or being on the phone when he wants my undivided attention. I work from home and need to be able to take calls and work on the computer. 



He is starting to get his paws up on tables, is learning "off", and is usually just exploring. But if I leave him for just a few minutes, like going to the bathroom, he goes for destruction. My phone is the first target. When I removed it today he knocked over my coffee after literally 20 seconds alone. I have also seen him look directly at me while biting the computer to get my attention. 



How do you suggest I teach him to be less destructive when he doesn't have my attention.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its all normal for his age.
Supervise, or crate him while he's learning.


----------

